# Model Power Old Coal Mine (#316)



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

I am looking at this coal mine. Anyone have it? How many tracks does it need and spacing? How much room does it take up overall? Descriptions would be nice, pictures even better. Thanks.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think most people have the new river mining company by walthers, including me. I do not have it assembled yet though. I will look on the box and see if it gives me any track spacing guidlines. I will keep you posted.


----------

